# MY GIRL CAN FISH !



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

She gets her waders on, grabs her rod & reel and hops out of the boat.

She never complains about it being to muddy even when it is.

She can cast her curado as good as a lot of men.

She hand grabs (no net) trout & reds with no help from me.

She is always ready to go fishing.

You go girl !


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Couple of pics


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

This is her personal best. A 7 1/2lb last spring.


----------

